# I haven't been goosed in 3 days



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

After 5 long weeks of fighting off the geese the battle seems to be coming to a close.

I knew if I could keep them out long enough for them to have to select another nest site that the frequency of attacks would diminish. 3 days now and no real attempts by the geese to take over. A few fly overs each morning but no attempts to land.

The battle plan used coyote decoys, mylar balloons, clearing and building a bridge to the island that they use for nesting and the use of the bird bangers. The bird bangers and the screamer shells were and are extremely effective deterrents.

For those of you that think I've gone "caddy shack" with these geese, you really need to see all of the goose droppings 13 geese can leave around your house and the effect they have on the water quality of a pond.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Those things are fertilizer machines. b4 we moved, my neighbor had a nice pond and we had to dodge landmines and bombs on the lawn...It's bad when you have kids under 5....I hope you didn't send them north.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Haha! Very nice lundy! Was at a pond a few days ago reinstalled a fountain and a goose had litterally built her nest, had 5 eggs, and got the best of me a few times, right where I needed to work  Regardless, stay on top of them.. they're a mess.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

They can poop 10 times per hour and almost a pound per day and are damaging water quality....

http://blog.cleveland.com/metro/2009/03/geese_droppings_might_be_raisi.html


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

You did it! Keep a keen eye out, though! I can't stand those freakin creatures during the spring.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Good read pondfin, specifically liked the remarks from the ODNR biologist, despite the fact I personally hate sky carp


----------



## captnroger (Apr 5, 2004)

Thread title of the year!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

I did get a little satisfaction seening the cormorants crapping all over the geese nested on the same island last year...of course I'd take the geese over the cormorants any day.


----------

